# Comment il va ?



## Kasatka

Bonsoir, 

J'ai besoin d'une traduction rapidement s'il vous plait, c'est important. Mon copain est italien et vis en Italie et moi en France, je suis loin de lui. Ce soir, bizarrement il ne répond pas, et ça m'inquiète beaucoup. Il a de graves problèmes de santé et les seules fois où il ne m'a pas répondu sont quand il était à l'hôpital. 

J'ai sa mère en amie facebook et j'aimerais lui demander s'il va bien. J'aimerais dire: Est-ce que Fabio va bien ? Qu'est-ce qu'il fait ? Je m'inquiète pour lui. 
Je pense savoir comment dire, dites-moi si c'est juste ou non :

Come Fabio? Bene? Perché lui non mi risponde. Cosa lui fa? Sono preoccupata per lui. 

Si ce n'est pas bon, dites-moi la bonne façon de le dire s'il vous plait, merci beaucoup.


----------



## and_alb

Come sta Fabio? Bene? Perché lui non mi risponde. Cosa sta facendo? Sono preoccupata per lui.


----------



## Necsus

Kasatka said:


> Est-ce que Fabio va bien ? Qu'est-ce qu'il fait ? Je m'inquiète pour lui.


Salut, Kasatka.
Je dirais "Fabio sta bene? Che cosa sta facendo? Sono preoccupata/in pensiero per lui". Dans ta phrase originale il n y a pas 'Perché (lui) non mi risponde'.


----------



## and_alb

Mais alors... Comment va-t-il? Si tu as besoin, nous sommes la!


----------



## Kasatka

Merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu. Et oui, il était bien à l'hôpital comme je le pensais, mais tout va bien maintenant.


----------



## and_alb

Courage!


----------



## Kasatka

Merci beaucoup


----------

